# SVM Mad March Deal ,Cobb/lc4/and gearbox clip's



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*SVM*. are offering in the month of March several amazing offer's not to be missed
1/ Gearbox cir cilps, (our own improved design) pic's to follow on all output shaft,s and 4wd drive gear
complete gearbox oil change, and clutch learn normal RRP £1800+vat (supplied and fitted)

MARCH MADNESS DEAL>>>>> £1500 +vat ...Not low enough???
THEN HOW ABOUT *FREE **COBB NIS 6 *AND LATEST MY12 LC4 SOFTWARE
all fitted in the price.....FREE collection and Del (within 100 miles of TF7)

All set up,+70bhp and the safe knowledge your gearbox is strengthened and up to date 

FIRST TEN BOOKINGS ALSO GET FREE OIL AND FILTER ...be quick deposits taken and Dont forget you get our Tea/coffee/biscuit's LOL
*first come first served we only have 10 Nis 06's to give away*

This is a genuine honest offer by SVM to all GTROC member's, (*a saving of £1000*..!!!!!!!)
welcoming you on board
*The *Severn valley "team" along with *Cobb* and *GTC*


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I feel like buying an R35 to take advantage of that!:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> I feel like buying an R35 to take advantage of that!:thumbsup:


IT is the *Best deal.*..of all time anywhere !! come on FREE NIS 06 and and up to an extra 70bhp....FOC.....
All TEN Takers will be posted, and their comment.s and views!!


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

:chuckle:

im up for this

1.andrew186


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

andrew186 said:


> :chuckle:
> 
> im up for this
> 
> 1.andrew186


Thanks for the Order 

Regards Amar


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

good work svm


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

What price if the car is already mapped?


----------



## chewy22 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'll have it done. Cheers. Chewy.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

If you run Ecutek or nis 05 we will still offer you a mad deal in March

Ecutek can be removed,Cobb Nis 05 will be upgraded too Nis 06 FOC and to Lc4 and we will also add something extra individual to your needs, if this is the case PM

Main offer is really is to all OEM cars out there, to see the light, and to Join in the tuning epidemic,However all Cobb 05 guys or Ecutek guy.s will have their own bespoke deal I assure you!!

Ben @GTC is Helping to support this project and offer the very latest software upgrade,s
Our covered Bespoke GTR transporter (home to home)also makes this package unmissable


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

1.andrew186

2.chewy22


Cheers


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

1.andrew186

2.chewy22

3. alloy


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

good offer ;-)


----------



## Mark_Paul (Jan 5, 2012)

If there was ever a reason to get the GTR sooner rather than later its this!

Back over to Autotrader for the day opcorn: 

Great Offer Guys !


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

KK asked me to post up some info for those not familar with the AccessPORT NIS006











AccessPORT TCM Flashing Features!

- ENHANCED LAUNCH CONTROL:	Selection of LC1, LC2, LC3, LC4 and custom Cobb LC stages and custom GTC adjustable LC.

- CLUTCH GEAR LEARNING:	Perform this factory recommended annual optimization without a trip to the dealership. Shift quality degrades as transmission components wear. Performing this optimization recalibrates the transmission, resulting in smoother shifts and improved driveability.

- TOUCH POINT ADJUSTMENT:	Use the AccessPORT to adjust the amount of clutch drag while stationary. Eliminate excessive creep or set clutch drag for the perfect launch responsiveness with +/- 7 levels of adjustment.

- CLUTCH CAPACITY ADJUSTMENT:	An essential adjustment for higher horsepower GT-Rs to eliminate clutch slip during full throttle upshifts. Increase or decrease clutch clamping force with +/- 7 levels of hydraulic pressure adjustment.


B = odd gears (1,3,5)
A = even gears

Touch points = how much "creep" the car has when in gear and you have your foot off the brake (i.e. how fast it will roll forward if you're in a forward gear)
CC = how "hard" the clutches will engage (firm/hard shifts/high hp handling vs softer/gentler shifts)

Going + increases (more creep, harder shifts), going - decreases (less creep, softer shifts) 

Make small adjustments (such as to +-2) on these features to see how you like the drive. This range of adjustment will make noticeable differences in smoothness and creep.


vids










thanks CC for vid


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

So has the cobb 2011 gearbox control software finally caught up with the ecutek now then, as the Americans don't seem to think so.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> So has the cobb 2011 gearbox control software finally caught up with the ecutek now then, as the Americans don't seem to think so.


100% caught up imo, We are now applying new LC4 that wasn't 
compatible with Nis 05 and on Nis06 couldn't have clutch learns and settings set

*NOW THEY CAN.*.................:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Russ* i just deleted your pm....can you send again or phone 01952 588005 pls
sorry mate i have man flu lol


----------



## Russ83 (May 3, 2011)

PM resent


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

SVM said:


> 100% caught up imo, We are now applying new LC4 that wasn't
> compatible with Nis 05 and on Nis06 couldn't have clutch learns and settings set
> 
> *NOW THEY CAN.*.................:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> kk


That's good news.

Someone should tell the Americans!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

i,m sure you guy.s can 
kk


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

How many cars can your transporter carry at once? You could take Russ and my car at same time as we live two roads from each other!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> How many cars can your transporter carry at once? You could take Russ and my car at same time as we live two roads from each other!


No worries, pick one drop one,,,(one at a time) Keep it personal  We do not Trust out side contactors in the collection and delivery of your pride and Joy,,whose first? LOL
However, we do have two transporters if you really going to fall out :chuckle:
mmmmmm
kk


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

SVM said:


> No worries, pick one drop one,,,(one at a time) Keep it personal  We do not Trust out side contactors in the collection and delivery of your pride and Joy,,whose first? LOL
> However, we do have two transporters if you really going to fall out :chuckle:
> mmmmmm
> kk


Makes sense to combine the trips...will speak to Amar soon


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> Makes sense to combine the trips...will speak to Amar soon


Thank,s Henry, You thinking 650R ? kk


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

SVM said:


> Thank,s Henry, You thinking 650R ? kk


Yeah think it will be...just got a few questions for your esteeemed colleague!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> Yeah think it will be...just got a few questions for your esteeemed colleague!


Fire away :thumbsup:
kk


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

SVM said:


> Fire away :thumbsup:
> kk


He has an email with them...he has called me loads to discuss just been flat out at work to chat to him!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

Henry 145 said:


> How many cars can your transporter carry at once? You could take Russ and my car at same time as we live two roads from each other!


Picking up 2 vehicles can be difficult 

I'm tellin you Kev, Sub contracting is not always the way forward......:chuckle::chuckle:










Think our Transporter system is so much better, Good Enough for Ferrari good enough for us !


----------



## Russ83 (May 3, 2011)

Henry 145 said:


> Makes sense to combine the trips...will speak to Amar soon


Henry - sounds a good plan! 650r for you as well? With downpipes and full titans we'd probably be able to hear each other starting up in the morning :chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Russ83 said:


> Henry - sounds a good plan! 650r for you as well? With downpipes and full titans we'd probably be able to hear each other starting up in the morning :chuckle:


Whoe's on the top then ?!!:chuckle:
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> good offer ;-)


You already have clip.s and much more :smokin:
*It is a good enough offer to do them again * !!:squintdan LOL

(only ten) NIS 06 Cobbs FOC When There gone There Gone Folk'sopcorn:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

its a very good deal indeed.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Russ83 said:


> Henry - sounds a good plan! 650r for you as well? With downpipes and full titans we'd probably be able to hear each other starting up in the morning :chuckle:


True Russell just have to persuade Doyley to join us!

Amar put me down for the clips...will email ref the 15 million horsepower conversion tomorrow!


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Is pick up in Warrington inc 

My car has exhaust, panel filters. 2009 model. 

What sort of gains would I see and does the £1500 include the map. 

I don't want to go injectors, downpipes etc. just stage2 really. 


Other than you fit Cobb, access port, why do you think it's better than ecutek?

Have you tried ecutek on the gtr?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*yes* we will pick up from your address

*yes* it wiil cover all mapping on gearbox and engine all in this post,the offer is that good !! Cobb nis 06 (my12),lc4,inc clutch learn,touch points and capacities,engine oil +filter,gearbox mech cir clips x3 gearbox oils,and full maps,&labour and del.collection 
£1500+vat

Yes we have tried ecutek, id pref keep this not as "them" and "us" as it will spoil what the offer is all about,Both tuning aids have there pro's and con's
much has been said...

i assure you will be happy imho 100% *This is just such a good offer to turn down*
pls phone if your keen as the last few FOC units get snapped up 5x gone today!! 

all this and 60 to 70bhp on switchable maps, march madness !! you can also get the chance to post "your"
view's on the whole process!

regard's kevan


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

To be fair that is a very good offer indeed 

Well done for supporting the forum with such a great offer. This really will force people down the slippery slope :thumbsup:


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow this is an amazing offer! Really wish I had my GTR  Hope you'll be doing a April or May madness lol! Great to see a good trader offering these sorts of deals!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Its about time i joined the dark side, put my name down please.

Will send PM now.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

March Madness Offer

1, andrew186

2, chewy22

3, Alloy

4, Henry 145

5, Sin


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

SVM - Amar said:


> March Madness Offer
> 
> 1, andrew186
> 
> ...


Come on Russ 83 stop being soft and call Amar or KK and book your beast in!


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Put Lawsy on the list please Amar. 

Just got off the phone to you. 

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

rob wild said:


> Wow this is an amazing offer! Really wish I had my GTR  Hope you'll be doing a April or May madness lol! Great to see a good trader offering these sorts of deals!


Rob, a small Deposit on this offer, and the deal will stand:thumbsup:
PM
We Have Ten Cobb units to give away,,,


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

March Madness Offer

1, andrew186

2, chewy22

3, Alloy

4, Henry 145

5, Sin

6, Lawsy


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

This is something that would defiantly interest me but I'm not purchasing a GT-R till around early April as between now and then I've only 2 free weekends and seems pointless having a new car sat for 2+ months used only once maybe twice.

Will these offers be long-term or likely to reappear?

*EDIT Just read the post above about a small deposit and then offer stands, will have a think between now and this afternoon


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

I'm so tempted but the boss will kill me if she finds out I've spent more money!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Impossible said:


> I'm so tempted but the boss will kill me if she finds out I've spent more money!


Call it a Valentine .. present:thumbsup: from the Boss lol


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Ahhh! Why don't we have any good tuners in the South East??


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

New Reg said:


> Ahhh! Why don't we have any good tuners in the South East??


Lol quality - only a 35 owner could come out with that


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

New Reg said:


> Ahhh! Why don't we have any good tuners in the South East??


An *SVM Tuner* net work is being set up as we speak :thumbsup:
More info will be released as soon as the dealerships are in place
Hopefully 10 will cover the UK
kk


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

SVM said:


> An *SVM Tuner* net work is being set up as we speak :thumbsup:
> More info will be released as soon as the dealerships are in place
> Hopefully 10 will cover the UK
> kk


Any in Scotland? :bowdown1:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

scoobyc said:


> Any in Scotland? :bowdown1:


Hope so....:wavey:


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Lol quality - only a 35 owner could come out with that


What i meant was I have searched throughout the forum and cannot find a local company that offer the same service that SVM is offering here, nor the service that say Litchfield or JM Imports offer. Quite a few R35's on here in the Essex area use Litchfield for the ECUtek upgrade for example - but perhaps you would care the enlighen us ignorant R35 owners where we can get this same service in the local area?


----------



## Kilted GTR (Jan 8, 2011)

scoobyc said:


> Any in Scotland? :bowdown1:


+1 for Scotland :bowdown1:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

New Reg said:


> What i meant was I have searched throughout the forum and cannot find a local company that offer the same service that SVM is offering here, nor the service that say Litchfield or JM Imports offer. Quite a few R35's on here in the Essex area use Litchfield for the ECUtek upgrade for example - but perhaps you would care the enlighen us ignorant R35 owners where we can get this same service in the local area?


Ever heard of Abbey Motorsport?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

New Reg said:


> What i meant was I have searched throughout the forum and cannot find a local company that offer the same service that SVM is offering here, nor the service that say Litchfield or JM Imports offer. Quite a few R35's on here in the Essex area use Litchfield for the ECUtek upgrade for example - but perhaps you would care the enlighen us ignorant R35 owners where we can get this same service in the local area?


SVM will pick from your area on all *"R"* conversions, and with cobb Your not restricted to Travel each time,
We even pick or arrange Transport from Europe Now (your area no worry)...lol
kk


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Ever heard of Abbey Motorsport?


I think the problem Mike is that many tuners tend to be known for their Skyline work. In terms of an R35 specialist the main two judging by this forum (and we both know the percentage of posters who don't visit the Skyline parts) are not located in the South East.

I know of Abbey Motorsport, but even their website hardly mentions the R35.
They are a tuner, but they are not an R35 specialist from what I know.

An R35 specialist in the South East would do a roaring trade I feel.
Something it looks like SVM have already looked into.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

CT17 said:


> I think the problem Mike is that many tuners tend to be known for their Skyline work. In terms of an R35 specialist the main two judging by this forum (and we both know the percentage of posters who don't visit the Skyline parts) are not located in the South East.
> 
> I know of Abbey Motorsport, but even their website hardly mentions the R35.
> They are a tuner, but they are not an R35 specialist from what I know.
> ...


Maybe they just haven't got time for the self gratification of project posts lol.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/160072-r35gtr-servicing-consult-3-a.html


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

mike that does not mention anything about r35 tuning or power packages, which is what NewReg is asking about!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

andrew186 said:


> mike that does not mention anything about r35 tuning or power packages, which is what NewReg is asking about!


Am I going to have to ring them lol


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

lol stop arguing for the sake of it, they are clearly not r35 _specialists_ and you know it


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

CT17 said:


> I know of Abbey Motorsport, but even their website hardly mentions the R35. They are a tuner, but they are not an R35 specialist from what I know.


Indeed. :thumbsup:



andrew186 said:


> mike that does not mention anything about r35 tuning or power packages, which is what NewReg is asking about!


Indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

andrew186 said:


> lol stop arguing for the sake of it, they are clearly not r35 _specialists_ and you know it


I did just actually laugh then :chuckle::bowdown1:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

You'll get used to Mike once you've been on here a while NewReg.
He likes to troll the R35 section sometimes.  :chuckle:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

CT17 said:


> You'll get used to Mike once you've been on here a while NewReg.
> He likes to troll the R35 section sometimes.  :chuckle:


You wait until I join you lol


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

haha, he'll be rocking the first Abbey650 GTR!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

SVM MAGIC 


Power and shine under 1 roof 







has a certain ring to it.
:chuckle:​


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> You wait until I join you lol


**** NO! God help us, troll to fanboi in one instant step:chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

*MAGIC* said:


> SVM MAGIC
> Power and shine under 1 roof
> has a certain ring to it.
> :chuckle:​


I thought you were already doing that except for the big conversions?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> **** NO! God help us, troll to fanboi in one instant step:chuckle:


Watch this space.

Will be a little embarrassing when I have to ask about tyres, exhausts and warranties lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Back on Track* PLS.....March Madness
Cobb/nis 06 /all 3 gearbox mechanicle clip's/ all 4 £1500+vat best deal on the forum
and yes we will pick up,,,,within 100 miles if more PM and Talk

Many more offers to come each Month from the Team
kk


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> SVM MAGIC
> 
> 
> Power and shine under 1 roof
> ...


Robbie are you doing your jont work with SVM at their HQ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

*Update*

March Madness Offer

1, andrew186

2, chewy22

3, Alloy

4, Henry 145

5, Sin

6, Lawsy

7, Russ83


----------



## AdamOGTR (Oct 23, 2011)

Amar could you put me down please.
many thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't believe these haven't already been snapped up.

That's a very good offer.

If in doubt, it's surely worth putting down the deposit just to hold one of the last two places???


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice job SVM!

Mike stop idioting and get a R35 lol!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Henry 145 said:


> Robbie are you doing your jont work with SVM at their HQ?


Depending on what wants doing it can be an option or between us and SVM working together we can arrange transportation between workshops :thumbsup:

Robbie


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

Sounds a great deal, just checking details of what my new 35 has got already as been told it has Stage 2. If not and there are slots left will jump on board


----------



## Vigilante102 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm very tempted, are there any spots left?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Vigilante102 said:


> I'm very tempted, are there any spots left?


Yes a couple of units to go ..Pm if possible .....kk


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Im in - add me to your ten available. Thanks for your PM reply KK

Will call this afternoon with a deposit.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi guys .
Up date on Mad March Nis 06 give away,,,
we have had a fantastic response with our special offer ..mad march/nis 06 and gearbox clips
letting you guy's know the availability from this point in time,as to not to disappoint
As you know we restricted the offer ' 10 Nis 06 units 

At present, we have now completed 9 deals,, LIst will Follow
Good news is some members are having there own cobs upgraded..

Good news, 5x nis 06 new units still up for grabs....pls be quick
Offer stands..1X nis06 fully installed +70bhp
1x full mechanic le gear box clip set fully installed, this is a 3 clip system 
on 4wd out put gear + Main shaft mechanicle clip 1 and cluster shaft gear lock 2
Also includes Full gearbox oil change and latest my 12 software on LC4
We also will change your engine oil and filter as the latest maps are fitted
Free collection and delivery within 100 miles of TF7....in out enclosed transporter..
All in price....£1500+vat

While stock last

Now working on the Next Big Deal !!!!!! watch this space !! Mad April lol
kk


----------



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

I'd be the 10th - how much to collect a car 50 miles outside of your pickup range though ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Fmlad2002 said:


> I'd be the 10th - how much to collect a car 50 miles outside of your pickup range though ?


£1 a mile
kk


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Kev that's a fantastic deal :bowdown1: . Gutted I haven't got one yet. Will be hunting at the end of March so I'll keep an eye out for the 'Mad April deal' lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

saucyboy said:


> Kev that's a fantastic deal :bowdown1: . Gutted I haven't got one yet. Will be hunting at the end of March so I'll keep an eye out for the 'Mad April deal' lol.


*Unfortunatly, Mad April will be an under bonnet treat for the eye's, again big big saving;s*:chuckle:,,,but dosnt include cobb or
clips 
Simply put a small holding deposit and it's Your's kk


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Come on...Any clues...something I have already or 'need' to get?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

1200R for £1200


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

andrew186 said:


> 1200R for £1200


:thumbsup: yep stick me down for that


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Kev,

Don't forget me on the 650/750 front! 


J


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Let's going to be alot of us with 650R's upwards soon!


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

lol 650r should be renamed svm stock spec


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Come on...Any clues...something I have already or 'need' to get?


You will have to wait,,,, lol
Clues..ok..Shiney shiney..Special...Lives under bonnets,,,,
Has wow factor,,and Unique ,,lol,,,oh and its a complete kit, you will all want

April Madness Deal.:chuckle:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Header tank


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> Header tank


No much much more...all mad deals are Big and fantastic Savings !!
A full unique collection of SVM Eye candy
Think Big !!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

half price 4.2l stroker...serious eye candy


----------



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> £1 a mile
> kk


Thanks Kev - can you drop me a PM im looking to tie in my next service with the upgrade too for the best possible price etc..

So Cobb Upgrade package £1500
Excess milege (return) £100
Service (24'000) Car has only done 5k miles mind..

Thx Kev


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Done deal 
kk


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Did I miss the next offer??


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello guys,

hope everyone is well ?

its that time of year again, the weather is getting better, the GT-R's are coming out to play, 2014 is shaping up to be another mega year for year as we prepare a number of special project builds for the season of fun


who thinks we should do another one of our famous March madness deals again ?

Give us an idea on what you would like to see :thumbsup::clap:


KK


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> hope everyone is well ?
> 
> ...


SVM 850R for £8,500.00 :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

G2GUV said:


> SVM 850R for £8,500.00 :thumbsup:


£5000 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

G2GUV said:


> SVM 850R for £8,500.00 :thumbsup:


drop amar a message and we'll get you a deal going for mad march :flame::flame:


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> drop amar a message and we'll get you a deal going for mad march :flame::flame:


Thats including forged engine????


----------



## u116371 (Dec 4, 2011)

Someone would do well with 850r for 8500k. Not just the customer, you'd probably see a huge uptake in folks upgrading


----------



## Poppaboost (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm thinking suspension upgrades this month, lowering springs/kw coilover conversion, anti-roll bars, strut braces, whiteline gear, chassis braces etc!


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

850R for £8.5k? Where do I sign :chuckle:


----------



## harryturbo (Jan 24, 2004)

*deal*

is this still on ,if it is will there be much benifit doing this to an r35 m16


----------

